# [Usertest] CM Storm Scout



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Dank für die Bereitstellung des Test-Samples geht an Caseking.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*​




*Inhalt**:* 

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitung*
*Äußere Ansichten*
*Innere Ansichten*
*Storm Guard*
*Hardware-Einbau*
*Testmethode*
*Testsystem*
*Testergebnisse*
*Betrieb*
*Fazit*
*Mehr Reviews*





*Einleitung:*

Coolermaster schickte mit der Storm-Serie eine neue hauseigene Marke ins Rennen, die Gamer mit dem Hang zu LAN-Partys  ansprechen soll. Der Erste eigens dafür  designte Tower war das Sniper. Nun folgt der zweite Streich in Form des Scout. Coolermaster kopierte jedoch nicht einfach das alte Gehäuse, sondern setzte auf ein völlig anderes Konzept. Das neue Storm Scout ist kompakter und handlicher, aber genau so praktisch gestaltet, wie der Vorgänger. Ob Coolermaster ein weiteres Top Produkt abliefert, zeigt sich in diesem Test.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Spezifikationen:*




*Maße*: 219 x 495,5 x 489 mm (BxHxT)
*Material*: Stahl
*Gewicht*: 8,7 kg
*Farbe*: Schwarz
*Formfaktor*: ATX, Micro-ATX
*Lüfter*:
1x 140 mm (Front, Red LED)
1x 140 mm (Deckel)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite, Red LED)
2x 120 mm (Seitenteil, optional)
*Laufwerksschächte*:
5x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
1x 2,5 / 1,8 Zoll (intern, im 3,5 Zoll Schacht)
*Erweiterungsslots*: 7+1
*Netzteil*: Standard ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional)
*I/O Panel*:
4x USB 2.0
1x eSATA
1x je Audio IN/OUT (HD / AC97)
*Grafikkartenlänge*: max. 28cm

​*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

  Coolermaster gestaltet den Karton gemäß dem Einsatzgebiet des Scout. Designtechnisch sind die  Gaming- und LAN-Aspekte stark hervorgehoben. Der Hersteller unterstreicht außerdem die Gimmicks, die das Scout zu bieten hat und veranschaulicht dessen Fähigkeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​       Im Lieferumfang sind folgende Dinge enthalten:



Anleitung
Schrauben
FDD-Track
Laufwerksschienen für 3,5" und 2,5"
Speaker
Kabelbinder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verarbeitung:*

  Die Verarbeitung des Storm Scout wirkt rundum zufriedenstellend. Man kann keine scharfen Kanten, schlechten Lack oder andere Mängel feststellen. Die einzige Schwachstelle, bilden  die Schnellverschlüsse der Erweiterungslots. Diese brechen bei häufiger Benutzung relativ leicht ab, lassen sich aber durch die mitgelieferten Thumbscrews ersetzen. Sehr stabil sind ebenso die Kunststoffteile am Gehäuse, gerade der Griff wirkt robust und haltbar. 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Äußere Ansichten:*

  Das Scout kann keineswegs als schlicht bezeichnet werden. Die Optik ist martialisch und außergewöhnlich gestaltet, genau richtig um auf LAN-Partys aufzufallen. Aufsehen erregend oder zurückhaltend, mit der einschaltbaren Beleuchtung hat man die Wahl.  Die komplett schwarze Farbgebung wird von den roten LED-Lüftern unterstrichen und sorgt für den finalen Touch. Von der Größe her, sind nur geringe Unterschiede zu einem herkömmlichen  Midi-Tower festzustellen. Die verwendeten Materialien,  Plastik und Stahl, unterscheiden sich optisch kaum voneinander  – Übergänge fallen daher wenige ins Auge. 

  Die Front besteht aus Kunststoff, mit eingelassenem Mesh-Gitter, dahinter schützt ein Staubfilter  vor unerwünschtem Schmutz im Gehäuseinneren. Wie gewohnt finden sich die 5 Laufwerksblenden im oberen Teil und ein rot beleuchteter 140-mm-Lüfter  genau darunter. Der Clou: Die komplette Frontblende lässt sich abnehmen, ohne das irgendwelche Kabel daran befestigt sind. Das erleichtert einerseits die Reinigung des fest verbauten Filters, ist aber notwendig, um die Laufwerksblenden zu entfernen.  Schräg eingelassen im Deckel befindet sich das gut durchdachte und super aufgebaute Alu- I/O Panel. Neben den üblichen Power-, Reset und Beleuchtungsknopf sind E-SATA, Audio In/Out  und vier USB-Anschlüsse enthalten. Durch die unterschiedliche Größe der Knöpfe vereinfacht der Hersteller die Handhabung allgemein. Der voluminöse Power-Taster kann einfach und präzise ausgelöst werden. Der Reset-Knopf wurde so designt, dass man ihn  nicht ausversehen betätigen kann. 

  Gleich hinter dem I/O Panel befindet sich der Tragegriff, der stabil genug ist, das Gehäuse auch mit schwerer Hardware einfach und sicher zu transportieren. Durch die seitlichen Aussparungen können zum Beispiel USB- oder Audiokabel verlegt werden, um nicht vor den Laufwerken zu stören und herum zu baumeln.  Im hinteren Teil des Deckels, sieht man den nach außen blasenden, einfachen 140-mm-Lüfter, der durch ein 120 Modell ersetzt werden kann.

  Beide Seitenteile gleichen sich fast bis auf hundert Prozent. Im rechten, erblickt man noch ein Highlight in Form des Windows, welches von schwarzen  Nieten umkreist wird. Ein dezenter Blick auf die verbaute  Hardware erfreut damit so manches Auge. Ein weiterer farbiger Akzent befindet sich im oberen Teil des Hecks. Hier kommt ein rot beleuchteter 120-mm- Fan zum Einsatz. Im Gegensatz zu einigen herkömmlichen Midi-Tower, liegt das Netzteil auf dem Boden. Ansonsten lassen sich keine Besonderheiten feststellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Innere Ansichten:*

  Im Innenraum setzt sich der schwarze Look konsequent fort. Auf den ersten Blick wirkt alles sehr eng und klein. Beim einsetzen der Hardware ändert sich diese Vermutung. Erstaunlicherweise  passen sogar eine ausgewachsene HD 4870 X2 oder eine GTX 260 (65Nm)in das Case. Hat jedoch eine so lange Grafikkarte die Stromanschlüsse am Ende des PCB, gibt es gewaltige Probleme, denn der Platz wäre mit 0,5 cm einfach zu gering.

  Das Scout kann fünf 5,25“ und fünf 3,5“ Laufwerke aufnehmen, wobei ein 5,25“ Schacht für ein Floppy Laufwerk  herhalten muss. Die benötigten Blenden und Halterungen liegen dem Lieferumfang bei. Zusätzlich unterstützt das Case die Nutzung von 2,5“ SSDs oder Festplatten.

  Um genügend Luft durch und ins Scout zu befördern gibt es fünf Lüfterplätze. Drei davon sind serienmäßig schon belegt. Im Deckel und der Front arbeiten zwei 140-mm-Lüfter, die durch ein  weiteres 120-mm Modell unterstützt werden. Optional lassen sich im Seitenteil ebenfalls zwei 120-mm-Lüfter verbauen. Dank der beigelegten Gummischeiben, sind diese nachher auch entkoppelt. Sollen High-End-CPU-Kühler wie zum Beispiel der Megahalems zum Einsatz kommen, ist es unmöglich diese beiden Lüfter zu verwenden. Hoffungslos macht das die geringe Breite des Scout. Hilfreich für den Einbau eines solchen CPU-Kühlers mit Backplate erweist sich die großzügig dimensionierte Aussparung im Mainboardtray.

  Das Netzteil findet in gewohnter Coolermaster Manier im Boden Platz. Ein kleines, fest montiertes Lochgitter dient als Staubfilter.  Um den Luftstrom optimal zu unterstützen, kann das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben arbeiten.

  Die Kabel können bequem am Boden verstaut werden. Leider lassen sich nur wenige Stromkabel hinter dem Mainboardtray verlegen, da der Platz beschränkt. Trotzdem bleibt genügend Raum  um ein aufgeräumtes Inneres zu garantieren.

  Der Einbau von Erweiterungskarten und Laufwerken geschieht werkzeuglos. Entsprechende Vorrichtungen sind bereits montiert oder liegen dem Scout bei. Die Festplatten Entkopplung übernehmen kleine Gumminoppen in den Laufwerksschienen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Storm Guard:*

  Die von der Storm Division entwickelte Sicherung trägt diese Bezeichnung und schützt die extern angeschlossene Hardware wie z.B. Maus und Tastatur vor unerwünschten Zugriffen  oder Diebstahl. An der Erweiterungsslot-Blende lassen sich 3 Geräte sichern. In Zusammenspiel mit der Seitenteilsicherung, eine wirksame Sache, die das Gewissen auf LAN-Partys mehr als beruhigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Hardware-Einbau:*



*DVD-Laufwerk:*

Dafür wird lediglich die Front  abgenommen und die Slotblende von hinten entfernt. Das Laufwerk kann eingeschoben und mittels des Schiebemechanismus an der Seite arretiert werden. Beim Scout  muss man vorher ein Slot- Blech herausbiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*Festplatte:*

Der Einbau gestaltet sich durch die Kunststoffschienen sehr einfach und entkoppeln die Festplatte ein wenig. Diese müssen an die HDD, in die passenden Löcher  gesteckt und in den 3,5“ Rahmen geschoben werden. Durch ein vernehmbares einrasten, fixiert man das Ganze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *
  Mainboard:*

Coolermaster legt eine Schablone zur Mainboard-Montage bei und vereinfacht damit die Suche nach den richtigen Löchern. Hat man die entsprechenden Bohrungen herausgesucht, müssen nur noch die Abstandshalter darin eingeschraubt werden. Danach das Mainboard montieren und schauen ob alle Löcher verwendet wurden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*
Grafikkarte und Soundkarte:*

Dafür müssen lediglich die Schnellverschlüsse oder die Thumbscrews geöffnet und die Blenden entfernt werden. Dann die Karten an den entsprechenden Plätzen eingesteckt werden. Mit Hilfe der Verschlüsse oder Thumbscrews wieder eindrehen und befestigen, fertig. Bei manchen Karten, kann es vorkommen, dass nur Thumbscrews verwendbar sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
*
  Netzteil:*

Das Netzteil wird einfach auf den Boden gelegt und mit den beiliegenden Schrauben am Heck befestigt. Dann kann die Verkabelung vorgenommen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testmethode**:*

Das ganze System wird bis auf die Festplatte auf 100% ausgelastet. Den Prozessor erhitzt Prime 95 und die Grafikkarte Furmark 3D. Durch die Auslastung erhöht sich die Temperatur der anderen Komponenten automatisch. Einzig die Festplatte läuft im normalen Windows betrieb. Der Tower muss den Test im Auslieferungszustand bestehen. Falls nur ein Lüfter vorhanden ist, wird ein zweiter zum Wärmeabtransport montiert.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testsystem**:*



*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Prolimatech Megahalems
Noctua NF-P12
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W
Creative SurpremeFX X-Fi
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
Samsung SH-S203 DVD-RW*​ 

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Testergebnisse**:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz der geringen Ausmaße und der beengten Verhältnisse, bleibt die komplette Hardware schön kühl.​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Betrieb:*

  Das Storm Scout verrichtet seinen Dienst leistungsstark und leise. Die Lüfter arbeiten fast unhörbar. Optisch bleibt das Case ein Leckerbissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

  Die Storm Division hat ihren „Befehl“ zuverlässig ausgeführt und präsentiert mit dem Scout ein zuverlässiges, hochwertiges und extrem funktionales Midi-Case. Die Zusammenarbeit mit den Top-Gamern dieser Erde bewährt sich. In dieser Preisklasse sind die Features herausragend und einmalig. Mehr Innovation und Ausstattung findet man kaum woanders. Für knapp 80€ sollte man nicht zweimal überlegen und bei Interesse zuschlagen. Die etwas labilen Schnellverschlüsse vergisst man da schnell. Die durchdachte Diebstahlsicherung gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit, gerade auf LAN-Party`s. Auch der zweite Streich der CM Storm Serie ist ein voller Erfolg.


*!!!!!!!!TOP CASE!!!!!!! 
*​
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Storm Scout bei caseking.de kaufen....*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Andere Gehäuse-Reviews:*



*Coolermaster HAF RC-932*
*Coolermaster HAF Mini RC-922 
*
*NZXT Panzerbox*
-----------------------------------------------------------


Viel Spaß beim lesen

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​


----------



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Bilder²


----------



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Bilder³


----------



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Bilder 4


----------



## rabensang (16. September 2009)

Jetzt kann fröhlich gepostet werden.

MFG


----------



## weizenleiche (17. September 2009)

Bin ich jetzt doof? War das Sniper nicht das neuere aus der CM Storm Serie und dieses hier, das Scout, das ältere?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. September 2009)

Nice Test! 

Spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung.


----------



## rabensang (17. September 2009)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt doof? War das Sniper nicht das neuere aus der CM Storm Serie und dieses hier, das Scout, das ältere?



Nein, das Scout war der Nachfolger. Das Sniper kam als erstes.




conner75 schrieb:


> Nice Test!
> 
> Spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung.



Danke.

MFG


----------



## weizenleiche (17. September 2009)

Wieso ist das Sniper dann bei Caseking als neu bezeichnet und in der Beschreibung steht Nachfolger drin O.o Komische Sache...


----------



## rabensang (17. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich neue Editionen, die nachträglich eingeführt wurde, wie zum Beispiel die AMD Dragon Edition und die Window Edition. Das Scout ist definitif der Nachfolger.

MFg


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2009)

Danke für den guten Test 

Ich habe das Teil seit über 5 Monaten im Gebrauch und kann aus der "langen Praxis" fast alles bestätigen was du geschrieben hast 

Einzig der Staubfilter am Boden unter dem PS ist bei mir definitiv (wie die an der Front) wechsel- bzw. reinigungs-bar


----------



## FortunaGamer (17. September 2009)

Wieder ein wunderschöner Test von dir. Die Bilder sind verdampt gut. Das Gehäuse sieht nicht übel aus und die Kabel kann man gut verlegen. Das wäre ein Gehäuse für einen Kumpel von mir.


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. September 2009)

-fehlerhaft-


----------



## rabensang (17. September 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Wieder ein wunderschöner Test von dir. Die Bilder sind verdampt gut. Das Gehäuse sieht nicht übel aus und die Kabel kann man gut verlegen. Das wäre ein Gehäuse für einen Kumpel von mir.



Danke. das Case ist verdammt empfehlenswert




Backgroundworld schrieb:


> Top Review  .
> 
> Einzig bei den Lüftern hast du einen Fehler gemacht:
> Der Front- und der Hecklüfter sind die 120mm-Lüfter, der obere im Deckel ist der 140-mm-Lüfter!!!
> ...




Nein die Lüfter sind genau so wie im Test beschrieben, Front und Deckel 140mm und Heck 120mm.

Jo, sind alles die originalen. Die Leuchtkraft ist teilweise wirklich etwas mäßig.

MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (18. September 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Nein die Lüfter sind genau so wie im Test beschrieben, Front und Deckel 140mm und Heck 120mm.


 
Kann ich bestätigen
Und ja, die Lüfter leuchten nicht wirklich stark - normalerweise sind die aus bei mir


----------



## weizenleiche (18. September 2009)

Das einzige was ich aber nicht versteh ist der Lanparty Diebstahl Schutz... wie soll das funzen? Das die Maus nicht geklaut werden kann ist klar, aber vom rausziehen schützt das doch nicht?


----------



## rabensang (18. September 2009)

Nein, vorm rausziehen kann nichts helfen, nur die Kabel sind mit dem Gehäuse verbunden und lassen sich nur von innen entfernen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. September 2009)

Da hab ich mich in der Front wohl vertan.
Entschuldigung für die Umstände


----------



## rabensang (20. September 2009)

Dafür sind ja solche Reviews da, um Unstimnmigkeiten zu klären


----------



## Altair94 (23. September 2009)

Top Test! Kann mich deiner Meinung, als stolzer Besitzer dieses Gehäuses, nur anschließen. Welchen CPU Kühler hast du eigentlich verwendet??


----------



## rabensang (23. September 2009)

Danke.

Als Cpu Kühler kam der Megahalems zum Einsatz.

MFG


----------



## [Commander] (28. September 2009)

Ich kaufe mir vll. auch das Case, habe aber jetzt noch ein paar Fragen.

Passen denn große Grafikkarten/NTs/CPU Kühler rein? Und wie viele Lüfter wären denn verwendbar? Sind die vorinstallierten Lüfter leise? Ich hatte erst vor ein Lian Li zu kaufen (Lian Li PC-60 FN), kann das CM es von der Verarbeitung her und der Stabilität der Seitenwände usw. es mit einem Lian Li aufnehmen. Wie ist die Kabelverlegung im CM? Blättert die Farbe schnell ab, oder gibt es sonst i-welche Mängel am CM?



Gruß,
_[clw]_


----------



## rabensang (28. September 2009)

[Commander] schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir vll. auch das Case, habe aber jetzt noch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> Passen denn große Grafikkarten/NTs/CPU Kühler rein? Und wie viele Lüfter wären denn verwendbar? Sind die vorinstallierten Lüfter leise? Ich hatte erst vor ein Lian Li zu kaufen (Lian Li PC-60 FN), kann das CM es von der Verarbeitung her und der Stabilität der Seitenwände usw. es mit einem Lian Li aufnehmen. Wie ist die Kabelverlegung im CM? Blättert die Farbe schnell ab, oder gibt es sonst i-welche Mängel am CM?
> 
> ...




Grafikkarten passen bis zu einer Länge von 28 cm ins Case. Die Stromanschlüsse dürfen aber nicht hinten dran sein, sprich in Richtung der Festplattenkäfige. Der Prolimatech Megahalems passt ohne Probleme und hat sogar noch Luft nach oben und Netzteile dürfen auch länger sein. 

Dünne Kabel können hinterm Mainboardtray und dicke bei den Festplatten verstaut werden. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und das Scout ist sehr stabil. Farbe kommt sehr gut rüber. Wie der unterschied zum Lian Li ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

MFG


----------



## [Commander] (28. September 2009)

Ist die Kühlleistung gut, auch wenn man noch übertakten würde? 
Die Frage ist die, ob ich es bereuen werde, wenn ich kein Alu-Case kaufen werden. Aber so wie du sagst, ist das Case ja stabil. Hattest du schon mal ein Alu Case zwischen den Fingern? Wenn ja, ist ein Unterschied da?
Sieht man Fingerabdrücke, oder ist es leicht zerkratzbar? Wie lang sind denn die neuesten Grafikkarten und was für eine hast du verbaut, wenn ich fragen darf? Ist Platz für eine Wakü? Hattest du Platz bei der Kabelverlegung? 
Fragen über Fragen! 


_[clw]_


----------



## rabensang (28. September 2009)

[Commander] schrieb:


> Ist die Kühlleistung gut, auch wenn man noch übertakten würde?
> Die Frage ist die, ob ich es bereuen werde, wenn ich kein Alu-Case kaufen werden. Aber so wie du sagst, ist das Case ja stabil. Hattest du schon mal ein Alu Case zwischen den Fingern? Wenn ja, ist ein Unterschied da?
> Sieht man Fingerabdrücke, oder ist es leicht zerkratzbar? Wie lang sind denn die neuesten Grafikkarten und was für eine hast du verbaut, wenn ich fragen darf? Ist Platz für eine Wakü? Hattest du Platz bei der Kabelverlegung?
> Fragen über Fragen!
> ...




Jo, die Kühlleistung ist entsprechend der Größe gut. Ob ein Case besser ist, hängt vom Belüftungskonzept und der Bauart ab. Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass ein Alu Case besser Kühlen würde. Hab auch schon Alu Cases in der mangel gehabt. Der Vorteil liegt im Gewicht. Als die GTX 260 (65nm) und die HD 4870 X2 sind beide um die 28cm lang und passen gerade so. Die Kabel können vorm netzteil platziert werden. Eine wakü ist möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert. Für eine externe, sind schlauchausgänge dran. Wenn du das Review lesen würdest und dir die Bilder anschaust, erübrigen sich viele deiner fragen.

MFG


----------



## [Commander] (28. September 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Jo, die Kühlleistung ist entsprechend der Größe gut. Ob ein Case besser ist, hängt vom Belüftungskonzept und der Bauart ab. Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, dass ein Alu Case besser Kühlen würde. Hab auch schon Alu Cases in der mangel gehabt. Der Vorteil liegt im Gewicht. Als die GTX 260 (65nm) und die HD 4870 X2 sind beide um die 28cm lang und passen gerade so. Die Kabel können vorm netzteil platziert werden. Eine wakü ist möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert. Für eine externe, sind schlauchausgänge dran. Wenn du das Review lesen würdest und dir die Bilder anschaust, erübrigen sich viele deiner fragen.
> 
> MFG



Tut mir Leid, werde ich mal heute Abend in Ruhe anschauen. Neben der Arbeit, geht's schlecht 

Also eine Wakü würde ich schon gerne einbauen. Warum ist eine Wakü hier nicht empfehlenswert? 

Sorry, aber ich schaue mir später deinen schönen Test an 


_[clw]_


----------



## rabensang (28. September 2009)

[Commander] schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, werde ich mal heute Abend in Ruhe anschauen. Neben der Arbeit, geht's schlecht
> 
> Also eine Wakü würde ich schon gerne einbauen. Warum ist eine Wakü hier nicht empfehlenswert?
> 
> ...



Der Platz ist einfach zu gering. Dafür würde sich eher das HAF Mini eignen.

MFG


----------



## [Commander] (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt denn das Gehäuse rüber, wenn's auf dem Schreibtisch steht? Und sind dann die USB Ports etc. immer noch gut erreichbar? 

Sieht man in's Window denn gut rein? Auf den Bildern, macht es mir einen finsteren Eindruck. 



_[clw]_


----------



## rabensang (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Case macht selbst auf dem schreibtisch nen guten Eindruck. Die Ports liegen dann ungefähr in Schulterhöhe, je nach dem wie groß dein Tisch ist.

So dunkel wie das Window auf den Bildern rüber kommt ist es nicht. Coolermaster hat es aber ein wenig verdunkelt.

MFG


----------



## rabit (10. Oktober 2009)

Gehäuse gefällt mir auch gut und vor allem Preiswert


----------



## [Commander] (10. Oktober 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Das Case macht selbst auf dem schreibtisch nen guten Eindruck. Die Ports liegen dann ungefähr in Schulterhöhe, je nach dem wie groß dein Tisch ist.
> 
> So dunkel wie das Window auf den Bildern rüber kommt ist es nicht. Coolermaster hat es aber ein wenig verdunkelt.
> 
> MFG



Man muss also nicht extra aufstehen? Sieht man die Hardware innen gut?

Die Beleuchtung soll ja nicht so toll sein; an welcher Stelle würdest du einen extra roten LED Lüfter verbauen?



_[clw]_


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, aufstehen musst du nicht. Die Hardware ist dezent sichtbar, aber immernoch gut.

Ja, die Beleuchtung ist etwas mäßig. eventeuell solltest du über Kathoden nachdenken, die du unten und oben einbaust. Mit einem dritten LED Lüfter wirst du nicht viel erreichen.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2009)

hey, kann man an diesen tragegriffen nen radi verbaun oder die griffe abschraubn und dnann normal nen radi draufsetzen auf den deckel ?
professor frink


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> hey, kann man an diesen tragegriffen nen radi verbaun oder die griffe abschraubn und dnann normal nen radi draufsetzen auf den deckel ?
> professor frink



Wie willst du an den Griff nen Radi verbaun?????

Der Griff kann nicht demontiert werden. 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich hätte schreubn durchgejagt und dann den raid drauf oder so ähnlich, wo kann man dann an dem case gut nen (triple) radi anbaun ?


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Die beste Methode wär an der rechten Seitenwand. Oben oder Innen ist das unmöglich.

mfg


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2009)

hmm, das is ja net ideal...
kann man denn kleinere radis (evt nen single und nen dual) im oder außerhalb des cases anbringen, ich kann mir vorstellen das das an der seite nich wirklich gut wird
mfg


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja nicht wirklich gut. Das case ist eigentlich für Lüftkühlung konzipiert. 

Man könnte da aber sicherlich mit etwas Bastelarbeit nen 120 oder 240 Radi in der Front in Höhe der 5,25" Schächte einbauen.

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Oktober 2009)

läuft thx


----------



## Memo123 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe vor kurzer Zeit ein Schnäppchen gemacht und mir dieses Gehäuse zugelegt. Nun gehören zur Austattung der eSATA - Frontanschluss.

Gestern habe ich mir diesen eSATA-Stick in der 32 GB-Variante bestellt und ist schon unterwegs.
Nun zum " Problemchen ": Am besten wäre es, den Stick an einem eSATA*p* -Anschluss anzuschliessen, da ich es schon ab und an es lästig finde, extra ein USB-Kabel mitführen zu müssen, damit der Stick auch seinen Saft bekommt. eSATA*p*- den habe ich nicht, möchte mir allerdings auch kein extra Frontpanel kaufen müssen.
Ich ahbe mir gedacht/gefragt, ob es nicht möglich wäre, den vorhandenen eSATA-Anschluss gegen ein eSATAp-Anschluss auszutauschen?!?
Allerdings wüsste ich nicht, wie ich es bewerkstelligen könnte. Habe schon in vielen verschiedenen Foren gesucht, gegoogelt, aber nix zutreffendes gefunden .

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung ?         
                                                                                       __________________
ASUS P5Q-E,
Core 2 Duo E8400 (E0),
A-DATA Extreme/Vitesta,
CM-STORM SCOUT,
Combat Power CP750W,
MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC,
SpinPoint F1 1TB,HD250HJ,SP2504C,
LG GDR-H30N,
LG GSA-H66N,
BenQ E2200HD
*My SysProfile*


----------



## Memo123 (29. Oktober 2009)

*push*


----------



## [Commander] (31. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt solche Schnittstellenkarten, mit denen du auh u.A. einen eSATAp Anschluss nachrüsten kannst. Eingebaut wird die Karte in einen PCI(e) Slot.
Hier kannst du ja mal suchen. 

Beim Frontanschlüsse-Austausch bin ich allerdings auch ratlos.


----------



## rabensang (1. November 2009)

Am Frontpanel selbst, wird es schwierig etwas auszutauschen. 

Ich denke auch, dass das hier nur über eine Schnitstellenkarte funktioniert.

MFG


----------



## sushi2 (28. November 2009)

super Test !! 

ich werde dieses Cae für den Pc für meinen Bruder nehmen. Mit nem Phenom 955 und ner 5770. das Case sieht nicht nur gel aus, hat auch viel zubehör udn schaut hochwertig aus.
Danek für den Test, war erst skeptisch ob man das braucht, aber das ist ja schon geil ^^

eine frage wäre noch, passt da ein ifx14 rein?


----------



## rabensang (28. November 2009)

Wenn keine Lüfter am Seitentel montiert werden, passt der IFX auch rein.

MFG


----------



## sushi2 (28. November 2009)

also der ifx14 ist vom tisch, es wird nun ein mugen 2 kommen ! passt der? naja eigentlich sind keien Lüfter am seitenteil geplant.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

Lüfter im Seitenteil sind generell sinnlos da sie nur Luftverwirbelungen erzeugen und die Graka sowieso kühl genug bleibt ^^


----------



## rabensang (28. November 2009)

Der Mugen 2 passt auch. Alle turmkühler sind nicht höher als 16cm. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen.

MFG


----------



## sushi2 (29. November 2009)

okay vielen dank !


----------



## sushi2 (11. Dezember 2009)

so das Case ist bestellt, hoffe das wird auch kein Fehlkauf, schaut ja heir sehr gut aus.
Hw komtm ein Phenom 955Be rein mit ner 5770 1Gb, der Pc ist für den Bro zu weihnachten.


----------



## konstantinkk (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage, es heißt ja, dass 28cm Platz für lange Grafikkarten is, die 5870 is aber in Standartausführung laut Angabe 28,2 cm lang und iwie muss man das Ding da ja auch hineinbekommen, würde das trotzdem funktionieren, oder soll ich besser zu einem anderen Gehäuse greifen? Ich hab zwar gelesen, dass die Sapphire Vapor-X Version reinpasst, aber die gefällt mir vom Design her nicht. Und auf den Festplattenkäfig will ich auch nicht verzichten.
mfg


----------



## rabensang (12. Dezember 2009)

dann greif lieber zu einem anderen Case. Der Platz wäre einfach zu gering.

MFG


----------



## sushi2 (13. Dezember 2009)

wie lang ist denn die Hd5770? die Gk kommt ja dann in das Case und da ist der Stromstecker leider hinten dran, wird das eng?
Normal ist die Karte ja sehr kurz.


----------



## alm0st (16. Dezember 2009)

Die HD 5770 ist ca. 27 Centimeter lang. Dürfte höchstens dann reinpassen, wenn du zuerst die Karte einbaust und dann irgendwie die Stecker durch den Laufwerksschacht dranfummelst.
Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle lieber ein anderes Case nehmen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Dezember 2009)

konstantinkk schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage, es heißt ja, dass 28cm Platz für lange Grafikkarten is, die 5870 is aber in Standartausführung laut Angabe 28,2 cm lang und iwie muss man das Ding da ja auch hineinbekommen, würde das trotzdem funktionieren, oder soll ich besser zu einem anderen Gehäuse greifen? Ich hab zwar gelesen, dass die Sapphire Vapor-X Version reinpasst, aber die gefällt mir vom Design her nicht. Und auf den Festplattenkäfig will ich auch nicht verzichten.
> mfg


 

Also ich habe ne GTX 285 drin, und da ist nicht mehr viel Platz. Kann dir aber nicht genau sagen wie lang ne GTX 285 ist


----------



## sushi2 (16. Dezember 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Die HD 5770 ist ca. 27 Centimeter lang. Dürfte höchstens dann reinpassen, wenn du zuerst die Karte einbaust und dann irgendwie die Stecker durch den Laufwerksschacht dranfummelst.
> Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle lieber ein anderes Case nehmen.



was die karte ist so lange? lol die teile wurden letten donnerstag schon bestellt.... toll... Dabei ist das Case so geil, hoffe ich bekomme das rein, die 5770 ist doch normal voll klein? Hätte so umd ie 25cm gedacht, aber so lange?

naja morgen sollte case graka, nt laufwerke da sein, dann werd ichs ja sehn ob es passt oder nicht...


----------



## sushi2 (16. Dezember 2009)

laut hardwareversand dürfte die aber passen, die istnur 21,6Cm lang !
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5770 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0


----------



## alm0st (16. Dezember 2009)

sushi2 schrieb:


> laut hardwareversand dürfte die aber passen, die istnur 21,6Cm lang !
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - XFX RADEON HD 5770 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0




Hatte nur mal schnell gegoogelt und hier steht was von 26,8 cm  

Sapphire RADEON HD 5770 Grafikkarte

Vermutliche falsche Daten oder so. Die Grakka dürfte aber wohl doch nicht länger als 22 cm sein. Wird also doch wunderbar passen


----------



## sushi2 (16. Dezember 2009)

denke auch es ist flasch, denn knapp über 28 ist normal die 5850 und 5870 lang und auf bildern auf denen beide zu sehen sind, ist die 5770 schon nochmal ein gutes stück kürzer, da wären 26cm wirklich zu groß. daher vertraue ich den anderen shops mehr wie promarkt.

morgen Werde ich shclauer sein, da kommt die graka mit dem case, Freitag hoffentlich der Rest.


----------



## sushi2 (22. Dezember 2009)

also Case ist da, man ist das eng mit dem mugen etc die Kabel da zu verlegen oO

und die Kabel verstaun hinter der rückwand st auch ned so einfach, das meiste ist nun vr dem hdd käfig.
soll ich in höhe der Graka noch nen Lüfter dran machen der die Luft raus bläst? oder rein bläst?


----------



## rabensang (22. Dezember 2009)

An deiner Stelle, würd ich da keinen Lüfter ran machen, weil sonst der Luftstrom verwirbelt wird. Ansonsten,  wenn doch einer rein soll, kannst du ihn nach innen blasend montieren....


----------



## sushi2 (22. Dezember 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle, würd ich da keinen Lüfter ran machen, weil sonst der Luftstrom verwirbelt wird. Ansonsten,  wenn doch einer rein soll, kannst du ihn nach innen blasend montieren....



hmm, also von dem Luftzug dank der Kabel die vor dem HDD käfig sind spürt man nicht mehr viel, ich werde dann noch einen blasend nach innen wie du gesagt hast montieren.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2009)

Aber denk daran - da ist *kein* Staubschutzfilter


----------



## sushi2 (26. Dezember 2009)

jo weiß ich, aber staub kommt doch so oder so rein .....


----------



## KvD (26. Dezember 2009)

meins:


kabelmanagament geht doch erstaunlich gut in dem case:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [Commander] (26. Dezember 2009)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus 

Was ist das für ein Netzteil, wenn ich fragen darf, und wie ist es?


----------



## sushi2 (27. Dezember 2009)

wow, wie hast du das gemacht? bei mir wäre dannhinten alles so fett das das Fenster hinten nicht mehr zu gehen würde. Könntest du mal von der Rckseite nen Pick machen?

Bei mir liegen da überall noch Kabel vor dem HDD - Käfig ^^

ich glaube ich muss mir das nochmal anschaun wenn mein Bruder mal nen Mittag lang nicht da ist, musste den Pc ja schnell baun, weil ich ned lange Zeit hatte, da hab ich wohl auch ned richtig aufgepasst wo man überall noch Kabel durchbekommen könnte !


----------



## KvD (27. Dezember 2009)

@ commander:

ist nen bequiet silerpower 500w und ja es komt strom raus -.-


@ sushi2:

nur schnell mit iphone gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sushi2 (27. Dezember 2009)

hmm, ich msus mir das am Montag ochmal anschaun, da geht ja wirklich einiges mehr, das komtm halt davon wenn das Teil schnell stehen muss ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (27. Dezember 2009)

jo bei mir gammeln auch alle kabel unten im HDD-Käfig rum,aber so das man sie durchs window net sieht 
und mein frontpanel kabelbaum is eh ein großes chaos


----------



## KvD (30. Dezember 2009)

multi gpu geht auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (30. Dezember 2009)

Aber die Temps sind bestimmt relativ hoch oder???

In dem Case wird mein NT relativ warm....

MFG


----------



## KvD (30. Dezember 2009)

nö ist alles OK, es ist ja ein slot zwischen den grakas frei..

das nt zieht sich die luft von unten das ist kälter als bei manch anderem case, ich werde die tage mal mein 1,4km topower reinpacken und dann mal die temps auslesen vom nt


----------



## sushi2 (6. Februar 2010)

kann ich das nt eigentlich auch so einbaun, das die luft von innen anch draußen gesaugt wird?
Das jetzige Nt ist leider hinüber... könnte eventuell sein das da ein zu fetter staubbollen rein kam, weil bei uns auf dem Holzboden sammelt sich imemr sehr viel staub ^^ Darf ich das Nt eigentlich verkehrt herum einbaun ?


----------



## Jiminey (6. Februar 2010)

Hi,
Mich würde es interessieren ob man den Staubfilter unterm Netzteil auch rausnehmen und reinigen kann während das Netzteil eingebaut ist?

Danke


----------



## rabensang (6. Februar 2010)

nein, der ist sogar schwer zu entfernen, wenn das netzteil nicht drin ist. 

mfg


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2010)

KVD@ 
was sind das bei dir für Karten und das Netzteil hat das bei dir 4 Stromanschlüße für deine Karten oder hast du das mit nen Adapter gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2010)

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir, wenn bei Euch die Festplatte(n) das Gehäuse zum brummen bringen: 

- die Einbauschienen für Die Festplatten einfach an deren Ende, also das, was aus dem Festplattenkäfig rausschaut, 1-2cm abschneiden. Das Stück, das an sich nur das "entrasten" zum Herausnehmen der HDD erleichtern soll.
- einen ganz normalen Gummi um die Metallpins der Schienen machen, so das der Gummi dann jeweils zwischen Schiene und Platte ist. 
- die Platte dann reinschieben, aber nicht ganz rein, also nicht einrasten lassen (daher auch das kürzen der Schienen, damit die nicht ans Seitenteil sdranstoßen.

Siehe Bild, so mein ich das. Das rote is der Gummi 


Meine WD Black hat mich nämich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben, ganz fieses Brummen und teils sogar ein Summen wie bei ner alten Türklingel, das sofort weg war, wenn man die Plate nur ein bisschen im Schacht verschob. Nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. Februar 2010)

Hab mal bei mir geschaut, wenn ich das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten nehme dann steht das ca. 5cm über. Also der Lüfter wäre nich ganz über der öffnung macht das bei einen Netzteil viel aus.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hol den Thread nochmal hoch, kann mir einer was zu meinem Problem sagen.
Sry wegen doppel


----------



## rabensang (12. Februar 2010)

Naja, es ist nicht empfehlenswert, da die NT temperatur noch weiter steigt. Im Scout ist die ohnehin schon hoch.

MFG


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Februar 2010)

So also nachdem mein Scout heut gekommen ist, kann ich dir sagen ich würds nicht empfehlen, durch das gitter kann der Lüfter so schon nicht richtig atmen, wenn da jetz noch nen teil überdeckt ist vom lüfter ist es noch schlechter. 

Das erste was bei mir rausgeflogen ist, dieses Staubschutzgitter, war auch easy zu entfernen, so kann das Nt schonmal klein bisl besser atmen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2010)

Dann muß wohl doch wieder nen Lüfter an die Seite, sonst wird es knapp mir dem Crossfire


----------

